# clever dripper cold brew



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Had a go at cold brewing with my clever dripper last night and to my pallette the results are really tasty and well worth giving a go.

Recipe:

Coffee = 30g Rave Nicaragua Finca El Bosque Natural Micro Lot #2512

Grind = Fairly standard sort of pourover grind using my old Diennes burr grinder

Water = 500g of filtered water (Sainsbury jug water filter)

Brew ratio = 500/30 = 16.7/1

Time = 11 hours (9pm to 8 am)

Temperature = room temperature, maybe around 20°C

Notes: Agitation roughly every 10 minutes for the first hour, followed by additional agitation before draining to aid flow.

Taste notes:

Flavours and smell are both quite light (compared to brew at >90°C), but very nice. Raves description of strawberry cheesecake fits the bill quite well and the acidity is pretty balanced. Caffeine hit is kind of strong so I've been sipping at a decanted bottle of the coffee throughout the day.

Next time:

I'll go for a 24 hour brew to see if I can intensify the sweet flavours although I'm aware I may also boost caffeine extraction. I'll post again about how I get on.

Any other advice, technique tips or comments on cold brew with clever dripper appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Interesting! I love the idea of setting this up before bed and then drinking it in the morning.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

wintoid said:


> Interesting! I love the idea of setting this up before bed and then drinking it in the morning.


Cold coffee for breakfast...each to their own!

Fancy trying it for iced coffee in the summer though.


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

Pour it on your cornflakes to have with the espresso on the side?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Made a lot of iced coffee during summer, 70/g a litre I think left to steep overnight and filtered in the morning before drinking.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

At the risk of being shot down for my stupidity could you not microwave it to warm it up for breakfast.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's nice cold!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd be inclined to try a hot brew and just let it cool, ~10:1 brew ratio?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

Brew ratio looks a little low - we brew our cold brew at 50g beans to 650mls of water.

JP


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

MWJB said:


> I'd be inclined to try a hot brew and just let it cool, ~10:1 brew ratio?


Tastes totally different then, as it's a different kind of extraction.

JP


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jjprestidge said:


> Tastes totally different then, as it's a different kind of extraction.
> 
> JP


Indeed, but is it different because it is higher, or because it has different proportions of extracted components? I don't know on that score (there's an old MIT study that suggests cooler brewing slightly reduces CGAs in the brew), my cold brew in the Clever (48hours, at room temp, water in first, fine grind, ~20%EY) didn't strike me as significantly different to a hot brew left to cool. Given a hot Clever cools pretty quickly, if you're prepared to wait several hours, this could give you a useful hike at the start (brew overnight/during the day, rather than a couple of days)?


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Indeed, but is it different because it is higher, or because it has different proportions of extracted components? I don't know on that score (there's an old MIT study that suggests cooler brewing slightly reduces CGAs in the brew), my cold brew in the Clever (48hours, at room temp, water in first, fine grind, ~20%EY) didn't strike me as significantly different to a hot brew left to cool. Given a hot Clever cools pretty quickly, if you're prepared to wait several hours, this could give you a useful hike at the start (brew overnight/during the day, rather than a couple of days)?


If you make two coffees using the same brew ratio, same water, same EY, etc, but one is made as a hot filter in say three minutes and the other is made as a cold brew over many hours, they will taste significantly different. Lower acidity in the cold brew is the most obvious difference.

JP


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jjprestidge said:


> If you make two coffees using the same brew ratio, same water, same EY, etc, but one is made as a hot filter in say three minutes and the other is made as a cold brew over many hours, they will taste significantly different. Lower acidity in the cold brew is the most obvious difference.
> 
> JP


Is this at the same EY, or at different EY's? Two nominally extracted hot brews may taste different, especially if one is drip filter & the other immersion (done a lot of A/B Clever Drippers used as drip vs immersion).


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Is this at the same EY, or at different EY's? Two nominally extracted hot brews may taste different, especially if one is drip filter & the other immersion (done a lot of A/B Clever Drippers used as drip vs immersion).


Same EY.

JP


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jjprestidge said:


> Same EY.
> 
> JP


You know drip & immersion have a slightly different calculation, so if at the "same EY" respective to each mode, TDS will be significantly different at the same brew ratio...one area where obvious differences will be perceived, beyond whether one is simply a drip, the other an immersion. It's not such a simple thing to 'normalise' every aspect of the 2 brews...plus the fact that the Clever lets a certain proportion of the immersion drip through the bed if you add coffee first.

But give us a recipe for a hot & cold immersion brew and I'll give them a go over the weekend.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance guys, but can you clarify what ey stands for please?

Thanks for the advice on brew ratio jj. On my next go I'll stick to 11 hours but use 38. 5g coffee instead, I found I was at the limit of the drippers capacity at 500g.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Extraction yield


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Tried a cold brew last night - didn't weigh it but based on grind timings estimated was about 30g coffee, around 350g water, around 14h steep with Rave's Ugandan (think they only have one) - very tasty, smooth and fruity notes more apparent. Would have been even nicer I think served over ice in a glass rather than a mug but made a nice change from the hot version. Have tried half hour steeps with same coffee albeit 20g dose and whilst sweet is a bit over extracted tasting.


----------



## ArtistryCoffee (Oct 11, 2014)

Have only tried cold brew at last years London Coffee Festival, where they had an awesome device set-up.

Intrigued by the Clever Dripper method described: may well have a go in the coming days. Great to experiment!


----------



## A1istair (Feb 22, 2015)

Loving a cold brew, but the hassle of setting it up knowing it won't be ready for a day puts me off it as a regular drink.

I use a wine decanter and yes cold brew is amazing on your crunchy nut Cornflakes!


----------

